# Weight Problem (Please assist)



## burnsmh

First of all, I know this is a safe place, but I have been to 'safe' places before and still gotten rude comments. I understand I have a problem and am OBVIOUSLY taking pro-active measures to fix it.

I am 25, 6'1" Male.
I have Clinical Depression, PTSD and Mild Paranoia. I was abused on a regular basis physically by my father from my earliest memories till the age of 11 when I was placed in a mental facility for a few suicide attempts. I was overweight as a child and teenager. As a teenager I was involved in illegal activities but never caught, lashing out at society. When I became 17 I started going to a Buddhist temple and they welcomed me like a family, I studied at a monistary for 2 years and they turned my life around. I was a weight-lifter in high school and  played football as a lineman in Junior High School. I kept weight lifting but quit a few years ago. 

I told you all that so you understand my background.

Last year (August 1, 2013) I weighed 525 pounds, I was in denial about my problem but my mother and myself got weight loss surgery (October 1, 2013 @ 475 Lbs). I had a Gastric Bypass and my mother got a Sleeve. I currently weigh 380 pounds and am still losing (June 28, 2014). I want to be around 250  by the end of the year. I am on a walking schedule when I can, but this summer is rough because of my time constraints with summer classes, homework and clinicals. I am eating A LOT less and eating better foods. I am dedicated to getting healthy for my job and for my girlfriend. I want to be a Process Operator at a chemical plant and be on the Emergency Response Team at the plant for overtime hours. And me and my Girlfriend want to get married soon (Been together 3 years) and have children. 

I want to work as an EMT while I finish school in the fall and while I look for a job. Will my weight be an issue preforming my job? Fitting in an ambulance? I am not lazy, I am not one to cut corners. Also, is there any exersize tips you can give a guy my size? Any comments or ideas on anything I posted? 

I will post before-after pictures in a moment of myself.


----------



## burnsmh

(I went from a 9x Shirt size to a 3x Shirt size)


----------



## burnsmh

That new pic is supposed to say June 2014...I didn't notice I hit the wrong key lol.


----------



## Tigger

My partner is north of 430 I reckon. 

While we we are able to run most calls just fine, it is still a problem. At this point he does not meet the minimum physical requirements of the job. Sure he is "strong" and has no issues lifting patients, when he is able to fit next to them in a room. We are fortunate to have a BLS fire crew with us on the majority of calls so at least I can get help moving the patients, though there are plenty of the times when the volunteers are not strong enough to assist (and they aren't required to be) so we need another ambulance for patient movement. 

He cannot wear seatbelts in the back of the ambulance, which is a danger to us all. 

My issue is that unlike you, he doesn't show a strong desire to change his lifestyle. That's where the issue lies.


----------



## Tigger

Also you've done a tremendous job dropping weight, keep it up!


----------



## NomadicMedic

Good job. Keep at it!


----------



## Handsome Robb

You're moving in the right direction. Just keep at it, don't give up or take breaks because one will lead to another and another then you're back to square one.

Outside of walking what else are you doing for physical activity?


----------



## Altitudes

Well, you have made some serious progress.  Congrats on that.

If you've cut calories, are making better food choices, are getting some activity, & are still losing weight, there isn't a whole lot else you can do.  Unfortunately, you let yourself get to a pretty high weight & this didn't happen overnight.  Losing it will also not happen overnight; it will take time.

Only thing I would suggest is getting back into the weightroom a couple times a week.  More muscle tissue = more calories burned at rest.  Right now, I am somewhere around 195-200 & I need >3200 calories/day to maintain my weight (powerlifter/bodybuilder).  You have some lifting background, so you will most likely put on some mass & gain strength relatively quickly due to "muscle memory".


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

I have a good friend who just got hired as a police officer. He, like you, went through gastric bypass surgery in order to lose weight that was holding him back from passing -- or at least doing as well on -- physical fitness tests.

He's done a fantastic job dropping the weight and keeping it off. Like Tigger posted, the weight becomes an issue not just for you but for everyone you work with and interact with. My friend realized that, too. So, I would encourage you to continue, and press on towards your goal. It seems like you have all the heart to do so. My friend's experience is a prime example.

Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## Brian Collins

burnsmh said:


> First of all, I know this is a safe place, but I have been to 'safe' places before and still gotten rude comments. I understand I have a problem and am OBVIOUSLY taking pro-active measures to fix it.
> 
> I am 25, 6'1" Male.
> I have Clinical Depression, PTSD and Mild Paranoia. I was abused on a regular basis physically by my father from my earliest memories till the age of 11 when I was placed in a mental facility for a few suicide attempts. I was overweight as a child and teenager. As a teenager I was involved in illegal activities but never caught, lashing out at society. When I became 17 I started going to a Buddhist temple and they welcomed me like a family, I studied at a monistary for 2 years and they turned my life around. I was a weight-lifter in high school and  played football as a lineman in Junior High School. I kept weight lifting but quit a few years ago.
> 
> I told you all that so you understand my background.
> 
> Last year (August 1, 2013) I weighed 525 pounds, I was in denial about my problem but my mother and myself got weight loss surgery (October 1, 2013 @ 475 Lbs). I had a Gastric Bypass and my mother got a Sleeve. I currently weigh 380 pounds and am still losing (June 28, 2014). I want to be around 250  by the end of the year. I am on a walking schedule when I can, but this summer is rough because of my time constraints with summer classes, homework and clinicals. I am eating A LOT less and eating better foods. I am dedicated to getting healthy for my job and for my girlfriend. I want to be a Process Operator at a chemical plant and be on the Emergency Response Team at the plant for overtime hours. And me and my Girlfriend want to get married soon (Been together 3 years) and have children.
> 
> I want to work as an EMT while I finish school in the fall and while I look for a job. Will my weight be an issue preforming my job? Fitting in an ambulance? I am not lazy, I am not one to cut corners. Also, is there any exersize tips you can give a guy my size? Any comments or ideas on anything I posted?
> 
> I will post before-after pictures in a moment of myself.


You are making some great strides! First I would suggest that you make every effort to get at least 30 minutes of walking in every day. If you can't do all 30 at once no sweat. Break it up. But move at a good clip. Also, if you haven't already look into some bodyweight exercise. Simply working in squats , push-ups and planks as an example is a great start. Good luck!


----------



## Dragon Pie

Currently, I weigh 240 pounds, but before I weighed 325 pounds and I know how much work it took to lose the weight.  

I was walking 40 or 50 miles a week when I dropped it and got down to 205.  

I can share a bit of what I learned through that experience.  First, it gets harder as you drop weight because your body requires less calories to maintain a balance and you burn fewer calories while exercising.  For me, I eventually noticed that my ten mile walks took far too long and I started to jog with walking breaks and was running in no time.  

To me, I've learned that I have to stay active all of the time to remain at a reasonable weight no matter how I eat.  I was working 60+ hours and doing summer school this year and I made a point to find time to exercise because the truth is that the energy you gain will pay for itself and the endorphines help you cope with stress.  I plan on never being sedentary again.  

Other than that, my best advice is to find foods that you are satisfied that are healthier and then focus on those foods.  Personally, I love berries and I will sit down and eat a pound of them in a sitting.  They don't have many calories and are loaded with fiber, so they keep me feeling full.  If I don't do this, I eat more calories than I'd prefer and I put weight on even when I burn over a 1000 calories in an exercising session.  Other than that, you probably already know to avoid too many sugars, but it's hard to stress how easy it is to consume calories that don't fill you up eating sugars while also increasing your risk of diabetes.  But, while most people know that avoiding sugars is good, many people think that you should also avoid fats.  This isn't necessarily so.  Actually, fats can make you feel satisfied after a meal, so even though they are calorie dense, that doesn't mean that they are worthless, so eating some nuts and some avocados can make you feel more satisfied with a meal that includes high fiber volume.  

As for the idea that muscle weight burns of a significant number of calories, it's a myth.  Muscle tissue burns more calories than other tissues in the body, can be aesthetically pleasing and physical strength can be useful, but the number of calories provided by even a large gain in muscle mass is negligible compared to the amount burned by simply exercising more.  Anaerobic exercise can burn rest calories in the short run as your body recuperates which is the idea behind high intensity interval training and is worthwhile to do for people with a busy life.


----------



## Rick Tresnak

Man have you ever heard of the 4 hour body?  I did it.  Lost 31 lbs in two months, then lost 24 lbs in the next three.  I will try to find it on Amazon and shoot the link you way.  The thing I like about it is the fact that the guy isn't some health food guru/muscle bound coach/or doctor he is simply a statistician that took the time to review what really works and what doesn't.  His book does.  

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...4+hour+body&tbm=shop&spd=12082163221021792010


----------



## Anjel

Rick Tresnak said:


> Man have you ever heard of the 4 hour body?  I did it.  Lost 31 lbs in two months, then lost 24 lbs in the next three.  I will try to find it on Amazon and shoot the link you way.  The thing I like about it is the fact that the guy isn't some health food guru/muscle bound coach/or doctor he is simply a statistician that took the time to review what really works and what doesn't.  His book does.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?sourc...4+hour+body&tbm=shop&spd=12082163221021792010



So it's worth the 12 bucks? Is the diet crazy?


----------



## Rick Tresnak

Anjel said:


> So it's worth the 12 bucks? Is the diet crazy?



The diet has a lot of other things with it.  Yeah I paid it and lost a good deal of weight.  What do you pay for weight watchers and other programs? I think $12 is worth it.


----------



## Anjel

Rick Tresnak said:


> The diet has a lot of other things with it.  Yeah I paid it and lost a good deal of weight.  What do you pay for weight watchers and other programs? I think $12 is worth it.



Down 8 pounds so far


----------



## Rick Tresnak

I'm glad it is working for you. That's great. It really works well. This weeks total loss for me was 5 lbs.


----------



## BraydenNegron

In your case, regular exercise and proper diet chart will definitely play a big role but I I believe you need doctor's guidance too.


----------



## Joey DeMartino

First of all, you need to understand the amount of respect we have for you for sharing some pretty deep and heavy issues about the core and/or root of some of your struggles. Taking your life from victim to warrior is a great example for those of us who have similar struggles on many different levels. In your period of rebuilding please be easy on the knees and shoulders- and yourself. These are two ( well four to be anatomically correct and one (yourself) mentally) that seem to suffer the most as stress is increased during accelerated activities and the invariable plateaus.  Aerobics and fluids are key. Alternating brisk and moderate during your activities helps immensely.  This is a technique taught to me by a Doctor friend of mine who was a Stanford track teamer. Low impact is always a good safe program.   Congratulations on your progress and tenacity.


----------



## redundantbassist

Find a physical activity that makes you enjoy and makes you happy, like camping, hiking, hunting, etc. That way, you wouldn't wouldn't think of it as work and more of a hobby. Also, you said you are on a walking schedule that gets interrupted often. Perhaps you could integrate walking (or even cycling) into your commute to your classes or other places. Good luck my friend, you have our support!


----------



## emt4lifes

I am pulling for you! You'll find something that will help. Keep working!


----------



## ViolynEMT

I walk inside my house when I'm on the phone or when I'm waiting  for dinner to finish  cooking. I've  found that there are opportunities  to keep  moving  besides regular  exercise.  (I can't  believe  I'm going  to admit this...) I jog in place during  commercials  when I'm watching  tv. Just keep  moving. Every  little  bit helps. And congrats!


----------



## Apple Bill

Good job man, keep going!
Like others have said, weights are your friend.  You'll burn more fat through weight training than you will with pure cardio.  You're familiar with the weight room, so re-introduce yourself.  If you need starting ideas, look up the 5x5 program.


----------



## happylittleblue

I, personally, know of people who are either at your weight or larger who work in EMS. You are being proactive by choosing to get healthy now...when it matters most. Keep at it, you are looking so much better. You have all the right motivators and I hope you get all that life has to offer you.

FYI - I love Jillian Michaels. She has helped me shed a lot of weight really quickly. I'd suggest starting with her '30 day shred', you can find it on youtube.
Good luck and stay with it, it sucks now but you won't regret in a year from now that you started today (or awhile ago in your case hehe). KUDOS!


----------



## BEN52

Please don't take this as rude or condescending.

Lift heavy things often. Run fast and far. Eat in a manner that leaves you in a caloric deficit and at a ratio of 60/20/20 proteins/fats/carbs. Do this over, and over, and over, and over, and over. Over a period of time the weight will come off, lean muscle mass will increase, and maintaining a healthy weight will become easier. You did not pack on that weight in a short period of time nor will you take it off. Anything that drops weight rapidly is probably not sustainable long term. This is 110% foolproof and will always yeild a positive result. I know this sounds over simplified but it is the truth.

If you are unable to do this your problem is mental. To be succesful you must get your mind right. Only you can do this. There is nothing anyone can say or do to get your mind in the right place. You must desire lose weight must outweigh the pleasure derived from over indulgence. You must get to a point where you do not view it as optional. It will not be easy but it will get easier. To get in the right place to be succesful you need to get your mental game in order. If you suffer from psychiatric issues enlist the help of a professional to get those nailed down.

I wish you the best and hope for great success. If you want any further specifics let me know.

Ben


----------



## BlueJayMedic

The best advice given in this threat is from BEN52 above my comment here.  Read his post over and over again.  That exact regiment worked for me and will work for anyone who finds the time for the hour a day work out and can maintain healthy eating. Good luck with the weightloss, keep up the good word.


----------



## Mufasa556

Any update Burns? How's it going?


----------

